
Why It Was Easier to Be Skinny in the 1980s - Alupis
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/why-it-was-easier-to-be-skinny-in-the-1980s/407974/
======
perl4ever
People get fatter as they get older, usually, so you would expect people to be
thinner when they were over 30 years younger. Assuming the difficulty has
remained the same.

